# ATTN: CA MEMBERS-Southern CA Golden Retriever Rescue in need of Volunteers



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

If any Southern California members are interested in Fostering for Southern CA Golden Retriever Rescue, click on the link below to read the information provided about Fostering and complete the Foster application. 


Foster a Golden | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue

Contact SCGRR if you have any questions-

Contact form not in use, please e-mail [email protected]
SCGRR
PO Box 25698
Los Angeles, CA 90025

Phone:
(866) 299-1899


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up




CAROLINA MOM said:


> If any Southern California members are interested in Fostering for Southern CA Golden Retriever Rescue, click on the link below to read the information provided about Fostering and complete the Foster application.
> 
> 
> Foster a Golden | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue
> ...


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR in need of Volunteers!*

*VOLUNTEERS NEEDED!*
We are always looking for volunteers all over Southern California. Right now we have a specific need for volunteers to help with our in-home interviews in the following areas:

Simi Valley
Thousand Oaks
Camarillo
Ventura
Oxnard

We provide the training. This is such a crucial part in finding the right (& safe) homes for our rescued pups. Become a part of rescue and a part of our amazing group of volunteers today! 

If you are interested in becoming an SCGRR volunteer, please fill out our volunteer application online: 

Volunteer | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Southern California Members, if you can Foster or Volunteer for SCGRR, please visit these their website at these links for more info and to complete an Application.

Foster:

Foster a Golden | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue

Volunteer:

Volunteer | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up!


----------



## RANGE DOG (May 27, 2017)

Before my volunteer work with FFGRR in Ventura Ca. I adopted my first golden from this rescue, "BODIE" shown in my signature. 
Great organization, please help them if you are in that area.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Bumping up


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR is in need of Transport volunteers*

Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/?hc_...EHgZiEW-cK0k73EMbZx7NupSrt2nHy_vq3nHM&fref=nf
· 
*TRANSPORTERS NEEDED!!* We are looking for a volunteer (or a few) who would help us pick up dogs in L.A. and transport them to Temecula once or twice a month.
Help us help them. Be part of the team. Become an SCGRR Volunteer today! If you are interested in transporting these pups in their journey to a new, better life, please complete our online volunteer application here:

Volunteer | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR Needs Volunteers*

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/?hc_...r1KbHT9CuvII6KzAN2MkEV3wDXZQfh82Bi3s8&fref=nf

Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue
4 hrs · 
VOLUNTEERS NEEDED! Become part of our team - help us get all of our wonderful dogs into their forever home.
In order to place our dogs with a family we must conduct in home interviews (home checks) and we need more volunteers to do this. All training will be provided. 
We always need volunteers, however we currently are in desperate need in the following areas:
Sierra Madre
La Canada Flintridge 
Pasadena
Thousand Oaks
Ventura
The Valley
Santa Clarita
Lancaster
Palmdale
Long Beach
Orange
Irvine
Costa Mesa
Garden Grove
Anaheim
Santa Ana
Cerritos
Downey
Monterey Park

If you’d like to become a volunteer for SCGRR, please complete our online Volunteer application: Volunteer | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR-Can you give us a ride?*

VOLUNTEERS NEEDED to transport our wonderful dogs from Los Angeles to Temecula a couple of times a month. Here at SCGRR we always need good volunteers. Our incoming, newly rescued dogs need a ride from our vet to their foster homes.
If you’d like to help us out by joining our volunteer team, please complete our online Volunteer application form: 

Volunteer | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR Needs Volunteers*

We need VOLUNTEERS!
We are 100% volunteer run and we need you to join our team! SCGRR serves all of Southern California and is always looking for volunteers. Currently we are looking for people to do in-home interviews, we provide all the training.

The cities we really need coverage in are: 

Most all of San Diego, Poway, Vista, La Mesa, Chula Vista, San Gabriel and surrounding areas (El Monte, La Puente, Hacienda Hgts.), Palmdale, Lancaster, Santa Clarita area, Castaic, Sylmar, La Crescenta, Ventura areas, Riverside, Oceanside, Carlsbad, El Cajon, ​Santa Ana, Orange, Irvine, Costa Mesa​

If you think you might be interested in helping rescued Goldens get into their forever homes, please complete our online VOLUNTEER application here: Volunteer | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks Carolina Mom for keeping this rescue and others in our minds xx


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR-Open Position, Volunteer Event Coordinator*

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/?hc_...UFyXXUbCpE53PkeUv6x-UojribmqgA_X5OhJs&fref=nf


*Open Position: Volunteer Event Coordinator - San Diego County*

Join our team today. Help us continue to save more dogs!

In this position you will find and manage events in the San Diego area. The idea behind events is to spread awareness about our rescue. You would establish a master calendar of events, coordinate volunteer sign ups, communicate upcoming events by coordinating with our communications team, and ensure event kits are in the correct locations.

If you’re interested in becoming our San Diego Event Coordinator, please submit our online volunteer application. Please be sure to note on the application that it’s regarding the Volunteer San Diego Event Coordinator position. Also, please be sure to include what experience and qualifications you have.

Volunteer | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*FOSTERS Needed-SCGRR*

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/phot...96882848409/10156203458518410/?type=3&theater

Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


Fosters Needed!!

We cannot rescue dogs without fosters in place. Help save lives - make a difference today.

We are always in need of fosters in Southern California, particularly in the South Bay Area.

If you’d like to let a rescue dog crash at your place for a little while, complete our online Foster application today! Foster a Golden | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR Needs Fosters*

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/phot...96882848409/10156389144613410/?type=3&theater

FOSTERS NEEDED!!!

Fosters save lives! We cannot save more dogs without you. It truly takes a village. Be a part of rescue, open your heart and home to a dog in need - save a life!

Fostering a Golden will change your life forever! If you think you might be interested in fostering please go to our website and complete our online foster application: Foster a Golden | Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR Needs Fosters*











FOSTERS NEEDED!

Fosters save lives. Help us save more lives. We try to help every Golden in need, but we need fosters in order to do this. Fostering a Golden will change your life forever!

Please consider opening your home and heart to a Golden in need. 

We especially need fosters in the South Bay Area - Torrance, Redondo Beach, Hermosa Beach, Manhattan Beach. 

Interested? Click the link below to learn more about fostering and to complete our online Foster Application:
Foster a Golden - Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue

We look forward to working with you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR-Byron's Story*

Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue

Here at SCGRR we strive to help Goldens in need. Sometimes we rescue a dog that’s not adoptable, like 12 year old Byron. Byron came to us from a shelter with a couple of masses that were diagnosed as Mast Cell Tumors so we welcomed Byron to our Save A Life Permanent Foster program.

Byron, like other permanent fosters was placed with a very special foster that he will live out his life with knowing nothing but love and happiness.

You can read Byron’s full story, and check out our other permanent fosters here: Byron - Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR Passenger Volunteers Needed*

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/phot...96882848409/10156479964158410/?type=3&theater

Look who else is on there way to LAX! 3 Goldens, 2 Border Collies and Basset Hound. We will be greeting all of these beautiful rescued pups later today along with 2 other rescue. Basset Hound Rescue Southern California

So thankful for our passenger volunteers! If you are flying to LAX from China, Turkey or South Korea and would like to escort a rescue dog to its new life contact us using this link: International Flight Volunteers


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue
> 
> Here at SCGRR we strive to help Goldens in need. Sometimes we rescue a dog that’s not adoptable, like 12 year old Byron. Byron came to us from a shelter with a couple of masses that were diagnosed as Mast Cell Tumors so we welcomed Byron to our Save A Life Permanent Foster program.
> 
> ...


Bless him, so glad he's found a lovely home!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR Is in Need of Foster Homes*

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/phot...96882848409/10156508627068410/?type=3&theater

Dire need for FOSTERS!!!

We are almost at capacity - we must have fosters to continue to rescue more dogs. We absolutely cannot do this without you! Please help! 

If you can open up your heart and home to let a rescue dog crash at your place for a little while, please complete our online foster application and become a foster. Help save a life today!

Foster a Golden - Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue


----------



## Neeko13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Awwwww.... I hope they find more fosters for these sweet sweet dogs!!!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*SCGRR Needs Fosters*

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/phot...96882848409/10156574005228410/?type=3&theater

We desperately need fosters! We cannot save more Goldens without more fosters. Join our foster team today! Help us save more lives. 

Complete our online foster application now: Foster a Golden - Southern California Golden Retriever Rescue

After your application is received and reviewed by our Placement team, a volunteer will be in touch with you to schedule an in-home interview.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Southern CA members, SGRR needs Fosters!*

So Cal members, SGRR is still need of Foster Homes, if you live in the area and are interested, visit their website to complete a Foster Application. 


Here is a recent post from SGRR's FB page-

https://www.facebook.com/SCGRR/

Esra from Turkey flew first class yesterday from San Diego to Santa Monica thanks to Pilots 4 Paws!! She looks like a natural, relaxed and looking out the window the entire flight.


----------

